
Swiss cybersecurity startup Cyberhaven raises over $2M to secure sensitive docs - _sunshine_
http://actu.epfl.ch/news/more-than-two-million-dollars-to-rethink-cybersecu/
======
_sunshine_
Also:
[http://www.bizjournals.com/boston/blog/startups/2016/07/camb...](http://www.bizjournals.com/boston/blog/startups/2016/07/cambridges-
accomplice-bets-on-cybersecurity.html)

